# Difference between Feral and Rock pigeons



## Wildwing (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi every1... I just want to know what's the main difference between the Feral/wild and rock pigeons. Plz let me know


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They are the same species and can interbreed with no fertility problems.

Rock doves traditionally lived on sea cliffs flying to the fields to feed. Feral pigeons generally live in cities, under bridges, in tress, on cliffs, in barns and anywhere else they can settle themselves.

Ferals are mostly descended from our lost racers and fancies.

In saying all this, In my country NZ we have ferals living on the sea cliffs in the thousands, they fly miles over the city and out to the corn fields to feed, they are small, dove like birds with large large strong wingspans, IMO they have almost reverted back to wildtype in their behaviours but have a slightly larger wing make up to assist with the longer flights than what its ancestors have to endure. 

Really there is no major difference aside from human interference.


----------



## Wildwing (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot Evan.

But i've a doubt, actually some1 gave a pigeon and said that's a pure wild pigeon but the thing is that she's quite small in size as compared wid my other pigeons and she has fine feather on her legs and a hood (feathers on head). I don't know whether its wild pigeon or not. But she is really beautiful. And let me tell u that she is dark grey with greenish neck. 

.....
Shamim


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Feral is really a state of living, like feral cats. All pigeons are considered rock doves. I do think with generations of feral living without managed breeding for specific traits they tend to look like a regular blue bar, or check.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With feathering on her head and legs, she is probably a cross. Probably feral mixed with fancy. Around here, we have more checks than blue bars. I saw one in my feral flocks that comes here the other day with a pink band. It didn't look like a homer at all, and looked more like a regular feral blue bar. Don't know where it came from. We don't usually see banded birds in our feral flock.


----------



## Wildwing (Jul 5, 2013)

*Homer or not*

I have a white pigeon but i really don't know the breed. But i think its a homer pigeon. So, is there any such thing from which i can identify whether its a homer or not...?? Plz help.
Ok u can check the image below. I'm asking about the 1 which is flying.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no way to tell without a good clear up close picture. the others are not, from looking at the picture. how did you get the pigeon you think is a homer.?


----------



## Wildwing (Jul 5, 2013)

It flew in wid my pigeons and never went back. Since then i'm taking care of it. And to be very honest i'm new wid pigeons and have no idea about them specially wid the breeds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no...., his head does not look like a homer to me but there could be some in his history. Iam assuming the word wid means with?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not a homer. The head is too round.


----------



## Wildwing (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Spirit wings & Jay3..

Thanks a lot to both of u. And wid = with.


----------



## Wildwing (Jul 5, 2013)

hey guys...!! How many days does it take for a pigeon to hatch their eggs??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wildwing said:


> hey guys...!! How many days does it take for a pigeon to hatch their eggs??


after they start sitting on them and incubation starts it takes about 19 days from there. most times they start sitting when the second egg is layed so you would count from that day. If you like books and keep pigeons it would be a good idea to get one on pigeons and pigeon keeping, there it would answer allot of the little questions at one time.


----------

